# Hamster for sale on Ebay



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I need to report an item to Ebay, its item no220393204595, someone is selling a hamster,a cute little (winter white) I think and cage. I don't know how to report things on Ebay and I don't know how to do a link. Can someone report it for me and do a link to here so I can keep an eye on it, sorry I'm so useless at this.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Forgot to say theres a buy it now on it so I needed it done fast which is why I'm asking someone else to do it for quickness.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

What on earth?!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Please if you can help I don't know how to report it?


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ive Just Tried 2 Report It N Carnt? X


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi thedogsmother

I've just done a quick search on the help function on ebay and it says that somewhere on the listing should be a 'report this item' button.

Good luck


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

reported it


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> reported it


Thanks Vixxen, I really need to get computer literate.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Thanks Vixxen, I really need to get computer literate.


there wasnt even a catergory for animals being sold :s just had to stick it under "offensive"


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

I've just reported it too - I found it hard to believe there wasn't a category....oh well, British Title it was


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Reported. I had to find out how 

*Heidi*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> there wasnt even a catergory for animals being sold :s just had to stick it under "offensive"


Well it offended me, nearly had me in tears. Poor little thing.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Well it offended me, nearly had me in tears. Poor little thing.


well hopefully it will be removed soon


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

MissD said:


> I've just reported it too - I found it hard to believe there wasn't a category....oh well, British Title it was


I put British Title aswell 

*Heidi*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

MissD said:


> I've just reported it too - I found it hard to believe there wasn't a category....oh well, British Title it was





hazyreality said:


> Reported. I had to find out how
> 
> *Heidi*


Thanks for the help,obviously they wanted a really special home for the little guy


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Aaargh just tried to send you all a blob and I've given out too many.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hamster and Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 19-Apr-09 20:19:17 BST)

Theres the link if anyone else wants to report it or to keep an eye on it to see when it gets taken off.

*Heidi*


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

You're welcome thedogsmo

He's a lovely little thing too - hope it gets thrown off ebay asap.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

MissD said:


> You're welcome thedogsmo
> 
> He's a lovely little thing too - hope it gets thrown off ebay asap.


Yeah he is I was trying to talk my oh into going for him, the cage he's in is horrible I wouldn't keep one mouse in there.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

i done it now reported! not done it b4 poor wee thing you can only sell things if they are listed as feeder food.dont think a hampster is that  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

hazyreality said:


> Hamster and Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 19-Apr-09 20:19:17 BST)
> 
> Theres the link if anyone else wants to report it or to keep an eye on it to see when it gets taken off.
> 
> *Heidi*


Thanks,I really need to learn how to do that:blushing:.


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

hazyreality said:


> I put British Title aswell
> 
> *Heidi*


ive reported it as well.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

So have I. Sent a message to the guy saying he should remove the ad before Ebay see it because they will punish him!

Char
xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> So have I. Sent a message to the guy saying he should remove the ad before Ebay see it because they will punish him!
> 
> Char
> xxx


Hope he does remove it, just a bit worried now what he'll do with the hammie if he can't easily sell it.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I would go an buy it but I'm not allowed to!!

Char
xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> I would go an buy it but I'm not allowed to!!
> 
> Char
> xxx


Me neither, and I've had a proper sulk as well, even that didn't work.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I've had a sulk too!! and it still didn't work either!! That cage they are keeping it in is stupid as well, its tiny!

Char
xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> I've had a sulk too!! and it still didn't work either!! That cage they are keeping it in is stupid as well, its tiny!
> 
> Char
> xxx


Its horrible isn't it, have you seen all the lovely toys its got to play with......oh no well thats because there aren't any, someone aught to lock them in a little cage with nothing to do then sell them to the highest bidder.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

That cage is like a quarter of my smallest one. i sold a 'starter' one on ebay yesterday which was bigger than that!

Char
xxx


----------



## BubblegumQueen (Jan 20, 2009)

ive reported it too.
My partner has put a bid on it at something like 5grand to stop anyone buying it before it has been took off hehe.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Yup looks like it has been taken off!

Char
xxx


----------



## BubblegumQueen (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes it has definatly been taken off we have had an email from ebay saying so as we had bit a silly amount on it.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

BubblegumQueen said:


> Yes it has definatly been taken off we have had an email from ebay saying so as we had bit a silly amount on it.


yaaaah the power of pet forums strikes again, well done.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I found one guy trying to sell Koi on ebay once  Poor little hamster well the listing is gone now!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I am gonna keep an eye on Preloved and Freeads. The hammie is clearly unwanted and there are a few of us who live close-ish and could take it into our rodent families!!


----------



## _Lesley_ (Mar 30, 2009)

The item has been removed now.

Whoops!! I should learn to read the other posts first


----------

